#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  CCR Vlan pop ospf. Duvidas

## umbradomini

Boa noite caros Colegas! 

Recentemente introduzi estas configurações na rede e estou com algumas dúvidas que listarei abaixo ;

Possuo uma CCR fechando bgp com operadora e nela liguei alguns enlaces das torres que são fechados com /29 na grande maioria e todos enlaces saem de cima de nosso *escritório*. Quando chega na torre enlace entra na porta 1 de um *switch vlan fixa intelbras* e as demais portas são ligados os *pops mikrotiks*. Todos os pops ou setoriais(podemos usar os 2 nomes) são mikrotiks e fecho um *vlan /30* com aquela *CCR* na borda e cada *pop* fechado nesta vlan /30 na CCR tem _OSPF_ rodando em cima desta vlan! Entao para cada mikrotik , sabemos que além de rodar OSPF, eu *autentico* eles no próprio pop por _PPPOE_ e o pop se conecta por sua vez na central por Radius em nosso programa de administração o *IXCSoft.* Todos enlaces estão com sinais ótimos e níveis de airmax bem altos e as vezes rodando btest da CCR nos pops da ponta a banda não passa e olha que nem tem muito trafego nestes momentos. Fiquei intrigado com isso e gostaria de saber se por conta do ospf acontece isso, pois quando era tudo bridge passava muito trafego. Também gostaria de saber se há alguma boa pratica para configurar nas pontas (POPS) no ospf para melhorar isso? Atualmente criei novas _areas ranges_ no OSPF dos pops para que as margens dos pools pppoes fiquei so ali nos pops não repassando para rede toda atraves do ospf ! Abaixo deixo uma foto ilustrativa para melhor entendimento do cenário. Migrei recentemente de bridge e para não gastar muito não coloquei roteadores nas torres uma vez que minha rede não é em anel ainda, e como não coloco mais que 30 clientes por pop não achei problema em rodar pppoe server em cada pop, pois processamento fica em torno de 25 a 30% e controle de banda acho que fica mais exato! Gostaria de opniões sobre o cenário dos colegas. obrigado

----------


## fhayashi

Ospf não é para impactar. Como fica o processamento da RB do pop quando roda do btest?

Enviado via SM-G935F usando UnderLinux App

----------


## umbradomini

Fica alto, porem em certos pontos como todos pops sao praticamente quase tudo 912 não seria este problema. tem ponto que sempre bate teste alto ...

----------

